# Convair B-32



## Zipper730 (Sep 22, 2018)

Why did the pressure system fail to work?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 22, 2018)

Which pressure system?

The cabin pressurization system?

Oh, when replying to this the following ad appeared.


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 23, 2018)

wuzak said:


> Which pressure system?


The cabin pressurization system for the B-32...


----------

